# Ordered a Honda 20HP - (Need a new motor. 15-20 HP)



## maddog (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't seem to find any 15-20HP 2 strokes from any of the major manufacturers (johnson/evinrude, yamaha, mercury, honda). evinrude has a 15 HP H.O. 2 stroke etec, but it weighs more than twice what a standard 15 HP 2 stroke does and looks to cost quite a bit more than a higher HP 4 stroke. I heard it weighs so much because it is a detuned 30HP unit. It looks like will have to go with a 4 stroke. I am thinking a honda or yamaha 20HP short shaft for my 14' alumacraft v hull. I have a 9.5 johnson on it now and it isn't enough. The boat won't plane out. I got the motor from my dad after he bought a newer fishing boat. He said the motor seized up on him at one time and he couldn't get parts for it so he just took it apart, honed the cylinders and freed up the stuck rings. It starts and runs fine, just doesn't have much giddy-up. Does anyone have one of the 20 HP 4 strokes on a 14' boat? How does it perform? does your boat handle the additional weight and power ok? I have a few boat projects I am going to sell to help fund a new motor but am hoping to get one in the next month or two.


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 8, 2012)

I use one. I don't own it. 1448 boat with a 20 HP Tohatsu. Plenty of power with two of us in the boat + about 200 lbs of gear. We carry everything but the kitchen sink. Cooler, drinks, sandwiches, rods/reels, tackle, 2 batteries (only need one but he wants to carry two). It's not going to win any drag races but it planes easily and sips fuel. About 22 mph max but it would be faster if it were a 1432 or 1436. Can't imagine any of the Yamaha or Hondas being any different. Maybe a few lbs lighter as the Tohatsu we use is a power tilt motor. Overall I'm impressed with 4 stroke stuff. Lots of people hate them because of weight but it's easily offset by the fact that you don't need to carry as much fuel. I carry 3 gal tank. It's lasted me for almost 2 months on my personal 1542 / 25 Yamaha 4 stroke. People are just scared of them because they're "new". And the younger duck hunters won't use them because they can't mod them to go 50 mph+.


----------



## nomowork (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought a new Honda 15hp four stroke last year. It cost me six times the initial cost of the boat, two motors and trailer!


----------



## maddog (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I am not very concerned with speed but getting on plane would be nice. The biggest thing is reliability. I don't trust the current motor I have due to the reasons listed above. My dad said he had no idea how long his "fix" would keep this thing running. I figure as long as I am getting a new or newer motor I may as well get something a little bit bigger. I haven't went out on any lakes bigger than 100 acres or so because of the reliability worries, but I want to be able to. I am also considering running a 3 gallon tank. My 6 gallon only gets filled 2-3 times for the entire summer but I don't run the motor much on the smaller lakes I guess. I figured I would get two 3 gallon tanks and keep the extra one filled up and under the front deck storage area just in case. 

How does the honda 15 perform and what size boat? Did you have to have it dealer installed? I read on a marina webpage that honda requires dealer rigging for their warranty to be valid. I will be in a similar situation, I don't have much invested into my boat. I will probably have less than $400 into it by the time I am done adding a carpeted floor and front/rear decks. I was going to rebuild a pontoon this summer and put a newer motor on that (has a 35HP that runs and a spare running 35HP for parts but are older - '78 and '80 evinrudes) but I don't have a trailer for it. Buying or building a trailer for a pontoon would put that project way above the cost I had hoped to spend to get that fishable. Thinking of selling the pontoon, a 14' sears aluminum, and a 21' aluminum starcraft islander project (w/trailer, no motor) to help fund a new motor. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought a new Honda 9.9 4-stroke last summer for my boat. It was dealer installed, which consisted of them running it in their tank for the initial break-in and then hanging it on the transom, hooking up the battery cables, and putting the gas tank in the boat. It was included in the price of the motor. But as nomowork said they are expensive :roll:


----------



## nomowork (Mar 9, 2012)

The Honda 15hp four stroke is so quiet, I forget it's running at times. 

It was heavier than the 20hp Johnson two stroke it replaced, but I managed to heave it onto the transom by myself.

I only fish on smaller fresh water lakes so three gallons was enough on my 14 foot Gregor. In retrospect, I think a 9.9 would have been adequate but having more is always a plus.

I tinkered with the motors the boat came with, but I was going on a week's fishing trip about 600 miles away so I opted for better reliability rather than an unknown. I eventually sold both original motors. 

Good luck.

BTW, my GF just had a new Honda motor installed on her old Trimmer front throw reel lawn mower. That thing purrs so nicely!


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 9, 2012)

I think a lot of people forget that 4 strokes use roughly half of the fuel that a comparable (same HP) 2 stroke does. Therefore, you only need to carry 3 gal. If 6 lasted all summer with the ol 2-smoke, then with a new Honda (or whatever brand) 4 stroke, 3 gal will last nearly all summer.

Biggest problem I run into with all of them (Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki, Mercury, BRP) is that the fuel gets old before it ever gets used up. I suggest to all of my 4 stroke customers (well...under 40 HP anyway) to carry 3 gal instead of 6. Some people prefer having 6 on board and thats fine. I like those customers. Usually end up cleaning their carb(s) every year. Or in some cases replacing injectors that are plugged. The injected motors have a screen in the inlet of each injector. It gets plugged just as a carburetor jet does if the fuel gets old. Only fix is to replace the injectors as the manufacturers do not offer the screens separately-yet.


----------



## maddog (Mar 9, 2012)

I have always really liked honda motors. Most of my woods bikes/three wheelers/quads were hondas. My first road bike when I was 16 was a honda (still have that and an old honda 4x4 quad dad bought new in 1990). They make good engines. I really want to go that route but wasn't sure on the dealer installed thing. If the install is included in the price, and the prices are close to the retail prices I am finding online I will be happy. It looks like I can get a 20hp unit for around $3500. If that price is off what they are really going for I will find out soon. I plan to call a few local marinas that are listed as Honda dealers tomorrow. There is a 2.99% financing deal going on until the end of the month. I may just pull the trigger on this and worry about the fine details later. It is alot of money but if the motor lasts me 10 years it isn't that bad. I will gladly pay $350 a year for a good reliable fishing rig. I go out 3 or more days a week until it gets too cold and am planning to do alot more fishing once I get my boat redone. Even if I get a bigger boat (16 footer or a 14' that is wider than my 52" alumacraft) a 20HP should still suit my needs I am thinking. I really appreciate the first hand experience, I haven't been able to find alot online about how these motors perform on boats like mine.


----------



## maddog (Mar 9, 2012)

good to know on the gas tank size. Maybe I will just get a 1 gallon gas can to carry as a "just in case" on the bigger lakes, and dump it in my truck when I get back to the boat launch if I don't use it. I guess running the boat for a while and figuring out how many hours I can get out of 3 gallons is the way to go. I may not need to carry any spare gas.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got an 08 model 4 Stroke Yamaha 20hp short shaft I might be selling shortly. Only if we were neighbors!


----------



## Pumping4Jane (Mar 9, 2012)

I run a '10 20HP Yamaha 4 stroke on my 14' G3 V-hull. Heavy package weight and she'll do about 21-23 MPH max. Reliable, quiet and quick on plane. I don't think i've used more than a couple of gallons of gas on a full days outing. The engine itself is kind of heavy but as far as 20's go, its a good engine.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a 2 stroke 25hp Merc 2000 & it is great.120# Take care of it & it'll last you a life time.Pick em up used for $1300 & up. =D>


----------



## nomowork (Mar 9, 2012)

I carry a spare one gallon gas can in my tin and a 2.5 gallon spare in my salt water boat. If anything, I'll have some extra in case I run into someone who needs some on the water.


----------



## maddog (Mar 10, 2012)

sounds like I would be fine with either a yamaha or honda. I just got off the phone with a local honda dealer, around $3600 for a 20HP short shaft manual start, about $600 more for electric start tilt/trim model (out the door prices). Going to call cabelas and check on prices for similar yamaha and maybe suzuki since they sell those too. Not sure if electric start and power tilt/trim is worth $600. What do you guys think? My current rig is pull start and it usually starts pretty well. A few times I had to pull on it until I had to take a break. then pull more to get to go. I would think a new motor would start pretty well. Anyone know if the alternator on the pull start models would charge my trolling motor batteries or is that an electric start only thing?


----------



## nomowork (Mar 10, 2012)

My pull start Honda has a charging circuit.


----------



## maddog (Mar 10, 2012)

not much of a price difference really. Cabelas has 20HP yamaha manual start short shaft for $3200 (wuold be $3392 after tax plus $60 or so for a gas tank or I could use my current 6 gal for now), electric start is $3563 before tax. not power tilt on the short shaft yammies he said. a 15HP manual is $2899, electric is $3127 (pretax, no tank). The big difference I guess is that I could get an electric start yamaha for around $3800 out the door with a tank but Honda has the financing deal going on (2.99% through end of month). The yamaha I would have to put on the cabela's card, which I guess would mean 5% cabelas points too (around $190). Not sure if the power tilt is really needed on my small boat. When I get in the shallows I kill the gas motor and tip it up then run the electric trolling motor. I guess it gets down to electric start, do I need it or not? I forgot to ask the guy about the manual start charging my battery.


----------



## maddog (Mar 10, 2012)

nomowork, thanks! I didn't see your post until I sent out my new reply. That question is answered.


----------



## maddog (Mar 25, 2012)

ordered a 20 HP short shaft manual start Honda today. should be here in a week to 10 days. Was going back and forth whether I should pull the trigger on this or not. I could get a new, bigger boat with a new 25hp on it for a similar monthly payment (more years on the loan though of course). I decided that would require a newer truck (and truck payment) since my car can't tow a larger boat. Even if I am in a situation to afford a new and bigger boat (and truck) in a few years I can still use the 20HP as a kicker motor or something. I think I am going to like this setup. Won't work for Erie but most inland lakes and rivers should be just fine with this rig (14'X52" Alumacraft v-hull). I am hoping 20HP isn't too much but the calculations on this website show 20HP is max on my boat, and the weight for a 15 and 20 honda are the same. Both are a ~350cc motor.


----------



## DanMC (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi to all, i would like to say that we have two Honda outboards on our little 2010 Lund ;a 2010 Honda BF 2 (2hp) and a 2011 Honda BF25 (25hp) and we love them.They are extremely quiet and extremely reliable as well.You do pay a little more for a Honda but you get what you pay for,right ?
But i would also like to mention that we are a family of Honda diehards...a 2000 w Honda generator,a Honda Pilot,a Honda lawnmover,a Honda powered pressure washer.A close second i would say it would have to be Yamaha....btw we also have a home generator as a backup forthe home...5700 w by Yamaha...they run like swiss watches...and with care they will for many years to come.It seems like the the Japanese have invented reliability...


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 25, 2012)

my 2011 yamaha 15 2 stoke is waaay quieter than my 9.9 johnny.


----------



## maddog (Mar 28, 2012)

looking forward to a quiet motor for sure. Have been second guessing my decision to go with a short shaft since most things now require long shaft. I figure the majority of the time I will run this on my alumacraft so it will be fine for now. Otherwise (if I would have ordered a longshaft) I would have had to build a transom extension or get a jackplate. I am thinking that sometime in the near future (next couple of years) I will pick up a 1648 jon boat, but they still make those in a 15" transom so this motor could work for that too. I am hoping that once I get this thing I will like it so much I forget about all these "should have, could have" things.


----------



## maddog (Apr 9, 2012)

I called the marina since I hadn't heard from them for two weeks and the motor was supposed to be in within 10 days... 

Long story short, they called the distributor (only after I called them to find out what was going on) and found out that the motors are backordered and they have no idea how long it will take to get one. They said they had an order a week or two (he wasn't certain really) before mine and that guy was still waiting also. I canceled my order and went down and picked up a Yamaha from Cabela's. For about $200 more (than the Honda with pull start) I got a 20HP short shaft with electric start. Cablea's has a full service shop also, and it is much closer than the marina I was dealing with. I was willing to pay the extra for the Honda but just wasn't impressed with a shop that tells me 10 days or less then doesn't even call to let me know it is going to take longer than that. Maybe that is the norm these days, I don't know. I just expect if someone gives me an estimate that they would update me if they can't hit that estimate. Maybe I expect too much. Cabela's has always had excellent customer service and I have heard Yamaha does as well. 

I had to drive about 40 minutes to get a 3 gallon gas tank for it, the new EPA regulations require new fittings and tanks. Cabelas only had 6 gallon tanks in stock. I am hoping to get out sometime this week after work to start the 10 hour break-in cycle on this. Looking forward to hitting some of the bigger lakes around here now that I will be able to get off the water quickly if things turn bad!


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry that happened to you.. I know it must have been tough after waiting all those days to find out it never shipped! The extra $200 is worth it for an estart. My 08' 20 estart is going strong.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a 15 Yamaha 2000 and it runs like a champ. Planes my 16 semi v 72" beam width boat. You will love them once you get them!


----------



## maddog (Apr 11, 2012)

sixgun and MDFisherman, do you guys run 4 stroke or 2 stroke Yammies?

waiting for a motor was no big deal. What turned me off was that they didn't even bother to call to let me know the motors were backordered. I could have waited a couple more weeks but they didn't even seem concerned with finding out how long the backorder was going to be or even calling to let me know their original time estimate was off. It was probably for the best, I was kind of thinking estart was the way to go. I haven't heard anything bad yet about yamaha either, it is just my first yamaha motor.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 12, 2012)

4 Stroke.

Post some pics of your new motor!


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 12, 2012)

Four stroke yammie!


----------



## maddog (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks exactly like yours, sixgun - here it is:













Build date on sticker says 12/11.
Boat is still in modification stage... I have a rebuild post https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24271


----------



## maddog (Apr 27, 2012)

motor works really well for my boat. gets up on plane quickly. So far it hits 25mph on the gps, but I haven't held it at wide open for more than 10-15 seconds or so. I really like being able to shoot across the lake quickly now! Been pretty busy but went out last weekend Saturday for about 5 hours. Didn't catch anything, the wind was terrible. blowing me across the lake with 2 anchors down. Just floating the wind was blowing me about 1mph! Pike and walleye open up here on inland lakes (been open on the big water Erie, St. Claire etc...) tomorrow but the weather is supposed to be crap. If it rains I will have time to get the boat closer to finished. Maybe Sunday will be nice. Regardless, this is a very good sized motor for my 14' alumacraft. Glad I got electric start also. The drip free fittings on the new motors are not any better than the old style fittings. Gas still leaks out when you disconnect the line. Oh well. Costs 2-3 times as much, but same old crap, no improvement in my opinion. EPA approval costs alot I guess.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 11, 2012)

I just ordered a 4 blade solas 11 pitch prop for $60. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 2000 Honda 25HP on a 16Ft Lund Tin 70 Beam on Lake of the woods in Canada. A lot of fishing camps up here run with these very successfully on dealer buyback programs. Love the quite running (is it running?) Elec start for old geezer like me is fab.Yes they are heavier than the old 2 cycle but do you intend to take it off the trans regularly? I also understand that Honda have only made 4 cycle since mid 60's They should have it right by now !!! Good luck with yur shopping.
Buff


----------



## Buffie (Jul 19, 2012)

I previously posted a wee story about our northern fishing camps that run 25 Hondas on camp boats. I am talking norhtern Manitoba and am sure these motors are not babied by the fishermen. I currently run a 2000 25 short shaft Honda on a 70" beam 16 foot Lund very nicely on Lake of the Woods. Would highly recco Honda as reliable as they have been building 4 cycle since mid 60's and by now should have all the bugs corrected. Hopes this helps with yur decision making.


----------

